# filtration for tiny tank?



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd like to set up a very small (5 gallon) planted tank. The main inhabitants will be 2 apple snails. 

I'd like to follow Diana Walstad's advice to let the plants take care of the ammonia rather that getting bacteria to do the nitrification (I think that's what it's called; it's the ammonia->nitrite->nitrate thing). So what I basically need is something to provide *gentle* water movement, and some minimal mechanical filtration. I don't want bubbles, so the bubble-based corner filter is not an option.

Anyone have any ideas? I saw the new Hagan Elite Stingray filters and I thought that to redice the amount of filtrations they do, I could just remove one of the filter pads. They provide more water movement than I really want, but perhaps I could bodge something in there to reduce it (the flow rate adjustment on my Fluval filter just partly covers the opening to the impeller).

Any other ideas? Are there really tiny water pumps that I could use?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Red Sea makes a tiny HOB filter that only does about 2.5gph I think.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22077;category_id=1717;pcid1=2885;pcid2=

They also make a smaller mini type one.


----------



## smartin78 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am doing the same with my 5G tank. If you look in the aquatic plant section you can read up on my questions, concerns and comments it is labeled confused newbie.

A concern I have for you would be the apple snails. I had a apple snail in my 75G tank. Granted he was the size of a tennis ball. It at almost all of my plants and the amount of deitrus it left all over the tank drove me to get rid of him and I really liked to watch him but I just couldn't take the mess. So in a 5G planted tank I could for see some major problems. 

For a filter I have an internal filter with a built in heater that I picked up a Petsmart. It is doing a great Job. It is a little bulky but when compared to having a heater and a filter hanging on the back wall it is not that bad. It is very similar to this heater h...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1108400229265


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Most apple snails are plant eaters so I don't think you'd really want one for a 5g planted tank. It would be smorgasbord time for the snail. However, you could get a mystery snail. Not quite as big, but similar looking and thy won't eat your plants unless they are starving.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah-ha! smartin, the filter you pointed me to looks exactly like one I can order one-line in the UK (called Hydor Pico Internal Filter). I hadn't considered that because I thought that it would have too much water flow, and the description on the UK website didn't mention the flow rate as being adjustable. I've just found the website of the manufacturers, and they report that it indeed does have adjustable flow rate. Sounds like this is the filter for me! Thanks!

Also, whether the apple snails will eat plants depends on the type of apple snail. Some (eg Pomacea canaliculata) do, while others (eg Pomacea bridgesii) don't. I'm planning on getting the latter!


----------



## smartin78 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to mention the adjustable flow rate. That is a necesity in a tank that small. You don't want a wave pool . Good luck. I would love to see some pictures when it is up and going. Just curious because I am still working this out in mine. What type of substrate do you plan on using? I curently have a white sand substrate. I think for the sake of my plants that I will pull the sand out then put down a layer of flourite then put the sand back over top.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821&ref=3055&subref=AC&N=2004+22769


an 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12087&N=2004+22787


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, I've had a look for the other filters mentioned. I couldn't find any info on the Red Sea one. I also can't find the Azoo Palm Filter that icp mentioned in the UK. The Duetto Mini that Simpte mentioned looks really good, but I can't find a supplier in the UK. Shame, as the bigger versions of it (which are available) have gotten some good reviews. I will phone a local fish shop to see if they can special order it for me... 

As for substrate, since the main idea of this tank is to try out the techniques Diana Walstad uses in her book _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_ the substrate will be 1" of ordinary soil (probably potting soil bought from a garden center), covered by 1" of small gravel (2-4mm). Evidently having a soil substrate gives you several advantages, like having a good supply of the nitrifying bacteria on hand so the tank cycles very quickly. The main disadvantage that I can see is that when you pull out plants (because they've got too big, or because they've started to die) the water will get murky for awhile...

But I have to say, Flourite seems to work pretty well! At least, it's working for me so far. I have a fairly low-tech 20 gal tank that I set up at the end of Sept with just a plain gravel substrate. I added plants in November, by putting them into pots with Flourite. I have crypt wendtii , 2 types of java fern, baby tears, and Lobelia cardinalis. I also had Cabomba caroliniana and twisted vallis. The cabomba fell apart, and the twisted vallis didn't grow, so I replaced them with dwarf sagittaria & crypt crispulata, which are doing OK. The plants aren't growing very fast, but that's OK by me.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I've ended up going with the Hagen Elite mini-filter, based on name (the Hagen Fluvals have a good reputation, and I saw a good review of this particular filter) and price -- it was only 10 quid on ebay.co.uk, including shipping. Just got it this morning -- it is really cute, like a tiny version of its big brother the Fluval. It's just over 3" tall! I also received my 5 gallon tank this morning. It's also cute, a mini version of the 20gal clearseal glass aquarium we have at home. Over the weekend I'll get the substrate (soil + gravel) and either buy in person, or mail-order a light & heater. I'm excited -- my invert tank will soon be a reality!


----------

